# Mr chopper



## Chopperbailey (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi I'm new here hello friends


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

welcome mate


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright chopper .


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

What's up


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

GShock said:


> What's up


Its currently flicked up into my waistband


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Watchya!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Chopper


----------

